# How long will food last?



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm curious as to how long a 1, 2, or 5 pound bag of food lasts for your hedgie. I've heard that hedgies eat about 1-4 tablespoons each day, but obviously size and weight are two different things and I have yet to see an acceptable hedgie food measured by size and not weight. 
Thanks!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone got a response for this? Please?


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

When I got my two boys I bought a 2.5lb mix from my breeder, it actually lasted about 2 months, possibly more. I bought another bag and then realized Gin was getting too fat, so I started making my own mix and it's been working great. 

So for one hedgehog, a 1-3lb bag, will last you a good amount of time. You want to avoid something like a 5lb bag because in the time it takes your hedgehog to eat it all, it could start to "go bad" and lose all it's nutritional value.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

My little guy eats anywhere between 15 and 20 grams of food per night depending on how much wheeling he's done and just being hungry. The food I get comes in a 1.4kg bag (3 lbs). I'll highball it and say he always eats 20g each night. So for my guy, a 1.4kg bag will last 70 days (roughly 3 weeks per pound).


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks! That was very helpful


----------

